# Happy Birthday bookslover, Richard King



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 4, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 11-04-2010:

-bookslover (born 1952, Age: 58)
-Richard King (born 1954, Age: 56)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## dudley (Nov 4, 2010)

_Happy Birthday to our PB brother, Richard Zuelch aka: bookslover and also our PB brother 
Richard H King aka:Richard King_​


----------



## Berean (Nov 4, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## bookslover (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you, my friends. It's weird to think that I'll be 60 in just a couple of years. Where does the time go? I'm hoping to serve the Lord better in the coming years - at least until I become too decrepit to do anything at all! LOL.


----------

